# Um vulcão estranho na Tanzânia



## Bruno Campos (26 Mai 2006 às 10:02)

_Rodopia, goteja, vomita e escorre. Que coisa é esta que faz suspirar os vulcanólogos? Fica na Tanzânia e é a maravilhosa montanha com fontes de lava de...Ol Doinyo Lengai _

_É muito frágil e muito instável. O cone ribombava e vibrava, mas uma placa de rocha afastava a lava na outra direcção." Se bem que as lavas frescas de natrocarbonatite em Ol Doinyo Lengai (que entram em erupção a cerca de 530º C) apresentem cerca de metade das temperaturas das lavas de basalto mais comuns, as gotas que salpicam das rochas derretidas queimam através do fato. Situada num recanto pouco visitado da Tanzânia, esta montanha convida a inspecção profunda, especialmente por parte dos vulcanólogos._

_*Ao contrário de outros vulcões, que cospem basalto rico em sílica, o Ol Doinyo Lengai é o único vulcão activo do planeta com um fluxo de natrocarbonatito*, um tipo de rocha rica em carbonatos, como calcite e dolomite. Em geral, os natrocarbonatitos introduzem-se noutras formações e raramente atingem a superfície da terra na forma de erupção. Embora no passado geológico tenha havido outros vulcões semelhantes, é difícil saber se expeliam lava de natrocarbonatito. Quando exposto à humidade, o natrocarbonatito transforma-se rapidamente num composto e em textura e, dado ser extremamente solúvel na água, é rapidamente levado pela chuva. _
Mary Jennings 





http://it.stlawu.edu/~cnya/
http://www.nationalgeographic.pt/revista/0103/feature4/default.asp


----------



## psm (7 Fev 2009 às 10:27)

Este vulcão ao nivel geológico é muito interessante,  já vi um documentário dele na televisão, e de facto é algo de totalmente diferente do que se possa imaginar como vulcão: a forma com expele a lava, a sua cor(lava) e o aspecto do cone.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2009 às 22:04)

A laav desse vulcão quando endurece, torna-se branca!

estranho, não?


----------

